# The Lost Boys 3



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Lets chalk this one up to the "Who Really Gives A ****?" file. More vampire slaying shenanigans featuring the aging Frog Brothers:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15628


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

The ONLY reason i'd be interested in downloading this movie is because number 2 wasnt bad. I wouldnt pay for either of them though


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I loved the first Lost Boys, but I couldn't bring myself to see the second one for fear of ruining it ruining my love for the first. Same thing happened with Blues brothers 2000.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I thought it was a joke when I first heard about it.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Ugh. I couldn't stomach my way through the second one. Anything with Corey Feldman now is gauranteed tripe...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Ugh. I couldn't stomach my way through the second one. Anything with Corey Feldman now is gauranteed tripe...




Agreed.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

lol i cant bring myself to dislike corey feldman i think is acting is just fun. I'd want to see him along side an A-list actor
but thats just me


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

The first movie was hella stylish but got to be really annoying about halfway through. Corey Haim bothered me more than Feldman. I won't even bother with "Part 2," which is at least 15 years too late.


----------

